# Orphaned Pigeons Babies



## 12788 (Nov 15, 2008)

Hi,

I wonder if somebody could help me please. I have just been brought two orphaned pigeon babies. They have been found on the ground at some place in the countryside near a barn. They are fine, not injured (apart from a little bruise) and well nourished. They are at least the size of a Wood Pigeon chick, but they are having less feathers compared to a similarly sized Woodie. I reckon there are about 8-10 days old. Is there somebody out there, who would be prepared to make an educated guess, what breed they are? At they moment we are going to treat / feed them as Wood Pigeons until we know the kind of breed.

Many thanks,
Stephan.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi

Looks to me like they will grow up to be white pigeons of the 'domestic' type found around farms sometmes, maybe with some fantail in the ancestry?

John


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

Yes, white, with hint of dark. You cannot tell until completely feathered. Whatever breed this cuties will eat what every pigeon eats.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

They are beauties.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

They are pretty birds! I don't see any hint of fantail in them, so they may just be mixed ferals, maybe with a white homer in their background or something. Doesn't matter though, as they are very pretty! The one on the left is definitely going to be a blue splash. The other looks all white from what I can see.


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

You may consider placing them on old towel or some non-slipery surface though, paper towels are not good for their legs.


----------



## 12788 (Nov 15, 2008)

Many thanks for your comments. Both beauties are doing fine and I will keep you posted. Somehow I have got the suspicion, that somebody has dumped those two lovely birds... Anyway, in a couple of days we will know more, and it actually doesn't matter, what breed they are, apart perhaps from a release decision to be made in a couple of weeks. By the way, I have taken the picture posted "at the scene" immediately after they have been handed over to me in the box one can see in the picture. They are living now on a lovely warm and cosy towel...


----------



## lindylou (Jul 25, 2009)

These guys look in good shape. Please remember that little babies need to be kept warm and if you have an old heating pad you could put a towel around, set on a low setting, this will help, or make sure that they are kept close to each other by wrapping them in that big ol' towel and keeping them inside if possible, especially at night, at room temp (70-75). A warm baby stands a much better chance at survival. LOL


----------



## 12788 (Nov 15, 2008)

lindylou said:


> These guys look in good shape. Please remember that little babies need to be kept warm and if you have an old heating pad you could put a towel around, set on a low setting, this will help, or make sure that they are kept close to each other by wrapping them in that big ol' towel and keeping them inside if possible, especially at night, at room temp (70-75). A warm baby stands a much better chance at survival. LOL


Thank you very much for your advice. Please rest assured, the picture I have posted is the first one I have taken with my phone in the very moment the birds have been handed over into my care. After that they had to endure a short 5 minute car ride in this box and are living now in a "luxury house" with underfloor heating, aircondition and full service situated in friendly neighbourhood of a Wood Pigeon and Collared Dove baby.


----------



## 12788 (Nov 15, 2008)

As promised, here is another picture update of our beauties. What do you think now? Is this a type of feral pigeon mutation? Depending obviously on your answer, what are the options regarding the birds future, e.g. can those birds be released back into the wild? Your advice is much appreciated. Many thanks, Stephan.


----------



## starlinglover95 (May 6, 2009)

it looks like you might be able to keep them. because they aren't the same color as everyday city pigeons, they will be prime targets for B.O.P. and they look like a domestic breed to me.


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi Stephan,

They are growing well, what lovely birds. I'm not much help in answering your question as far as hard facts go.
I look out for a local flock of mostly pure white birds that are living successfully in the wild and I know Cynthia has, or had a white flock in her area. It may be that originally they were lost birds and the ones we now see are the next generation and are used to being feral.
The problem with yours is that they haven't got the parental guidance to groom them for independant living, and being white does make them stand out to preditors.
I'm not being very helpful I know but these are my thoughts initially. Mind you I worry about any bird I've hand reared once I hand them over for release, in not knowing if they will adapt and survive.

Hopefully someone will be able to identify your birds and give you some more positive advice.
I look forward to seeing how they develope.

Janet


----------



## 12788 (Nov 15, 2008)

Starlinglover95 and Janet, thank you very much for your replies. I understand and agree with what you are saying, it makes perfect sense to me, unfortunately. However, please excuse my ignorance, as I don't know anything about keeping pigeons, could those two lovely birds join at some point the flock of a pigeon fancier, theoretically I mean, assuming somebody would be interested? They would then get a sheltered home and some sort of controlled free flight, wouldn't they? Or, do the really need to be kept in an aviary? Many thanks again for your thoughts and advice. 

Stephan.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Stephan,

I think they would be fine in an aviary with controlled flight or in a dovecote.

I was looking at Georgina's profile, she lives on the Isle of Wight and has some white and white mix pigeons that as far as I can see have free flight. Maybe you could have a word with her about how her pigeons fare?

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/member.php?u=10179


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

It isn't likely a fancier would have any interest in birds not bred for racing and of unknown origin (descent). If they are healthy pigeons, there's no reason why they could not live free, but ideally they would want to released with other pigeons (not white ones particularly) into a place where there is a flock or where they can learn from others where to find food. That would be best done by a rehabber, of course, and it's best if they can be integrated into a pre-release group soon as possible. They could live in an aviary, certainly, but it's finding someone with the capacity to take in two (hopefully) fit pigeons.

John


----------



## 12788 (Nov 15, 2008)

Many thanks for your replies! I will get in touch with Georgina. She might have an idea whom to ask, or she might be even interested by herself. I thought it is really better to start as early as possible to investigate the options, as those two beauties are growing very fast. 

Stephan.


----------



## Bella_F (Nov 29, 2008)

Hi Stephan! 
I've never seen pigeons with such broad beaks here in Australia, they are gorgeous. Their appearance creates the impression of a wood pigeon breeding with someone's fancy white pigeons, and the owner didn't want the half breed babies and dumped them. I'm only guessing though...whatever their origin, they have turned out very pretty! Good luck with them, I wish I could help.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I really think these are domestic pigeons and they need to be in with someone that has a loft or place to keep them...they look like homers to me, so if you do want to find a home for them, the best is to place them when they are just weaned and eating on their own and the new owner can settle them to their loft and fly with his other birds, as if they are homers or cross homers they need to be young to settle to a loft. That way they would have the best of both worlds...can be let out to fly but kept safe.


----------



## 12788 (Nov 15, 2008)

spirit wings said:


> I really think these are domestic pigeons and they need to be in with someone that has a loft or place to keep them...they look like homers to me, so if you do want to find a home for them, the best is to place them when they are just weaned and eating on their own and the new owner can settle them to their loft and fly with his other birds, as if they are homers or cross homers they need to be young to settle to a loft. That way they would have the best of both worlds...can be let out to fly but kept safe.


Thank you very much. I have already started to look around on our island to find a suitable home.


----------



## Georgina (Jun 24, 2008)

Stephan, I'm about to email you!!


----------



## 12788 (Nov 15, 2008)

Georgina said:


> Stephan, I'm about to email you!!


Thank you!


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

Great job on raising these little cuties. I hope you find a suitable home for them. min


----------

